# [Scratch Build] ROG V-3



## L4mka (Nov 13, 2014)

*  PROJECT V-3   *

So, I'm back again and again with a new project. 
And again it will be a custom build the entire time I invented and I've never seen so originality is garanted from me 100%  you know what I mean .. This project is also apologise from me and I want to prove I'm not a copier.

Unusual water cooling component layout and graphics will not be planted directly into the board, but will be used PCI-E card extension cord and positioned so that the entire visible and it obviously transparent water block.

The whole computer will again be water-cooled using TOP products from the best companies, except for the reservoir - will be custom CNC drilled.

This will be something quite a bit smaller for mATX board,   width   * 300  *, length   * 336  * and height   * 378  * .

Again, I wanted to see inside because inside will be good components and it will all be color coordinated, so the choice fell on the side of a piece of clear acrylic.

 * The main points of the project:  * 

  Case built from scratch with an unusual design and layout of components
  Custom reservoir in front of the PC, CNC machined from a piece of acrylic.
  The rear radiator grill with unconventional due

Completion of the project would see the second half of January, it depends a lot on how much time I have to spend studying and other things. : D

I'm not much for writing, so now the facts about the case and some dimensions of course renders and sponsors. 

 *  Material:   *

  Sheet steel
  Acrylic

 *  Capacity:   *

  Position 240 for two radiators, bottom max. 45 mm thick
  mATX motherboard
  Position for one graphics card
  Position ATX power supply, D5 pump and reservoir

 *  Components:   *

* Intel * i7 4790K
* ASUS * GENE VII
* ASUS * GTX780Ti DCII
* Be Quiet! * Straight Power 10 CM 800
* Be Quiet!  * Silent Wings 2 120 mm
* Kingston * 3K 240 GB
* Kingston * HyperX Black Fury 16 GB

  And, of course, water cooling components, but about those another day: D


 *RENDERS*  

I have long hesitated about color matching of the entire PC, came to me two suggestions:

*1.)  * Green - probably UV water and UV acrylic elements
*2.)  * Red and wide to align with ROG motherboard

So far, I have decided for the red, but I'll see throughout the building, if it still will not change. : D
























  * SPONSORS  *  

* Again I must mention great companies which supports me and believe in me. Thanks!  *







 http://www.asus.cz
  ASUS Maximus VII GENE
  ASUS GTX780Ti DCII






 http://www.aquatuning.de

  ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240 mm
  ALPHACOOL NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240 mm
  ALPHACOOL VPP655 - single edition







 http://www.bitspower.com

  The complete water cooling - blocks, fittings
  TOP for the pump
  Mod Kit for D5 pump







 http://www.kingston.com

  HyperX SSD 3k 240 GB
  HyperX RAM 16GB Black Fury







 http://www.bequiet.com
  6x Silent Wings 2 120 mm
  Power 850W Zone







 http://www.icemodz.com

  Sleeving, cabling







 http://www.plexi.cz

  Czech company MK Plexi
  They will support acrylic for reservoir



Well, it would probably suffice for today  Even here last picture, the current Progress. More to come very soon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sweet, gotta love scratch builds!


----------



## L4mka (Nov 18, 2014)

*UPDATE 1

I write my logs in Czech language and then just past in Google translate for english. So please take this English as is. *



I finally made some progress with regard to the main frame, the worst phase of the project, I would say: D It's not quite such fun to draw and invent everything so that everything fit and fits. That's why I wanted to start gradually ..

Corrosion on metal plates do not mind - I know about her.  These sheets are probably just a test, and then I'll burn the whole case is finished and will go straight into the paint - come to me about it more cheaply than sand.

In today's update will be a lot renders me most showed how the frame will look like. 

Exploded frame from two perspectives that you were the most clear how it actually folds. This folding system is perhaps the most widely used in the world, one piece bends and snaps to another. D This bending process is used in much of cabinets and used it as Brodholm in his Model01. Due to the CNC bending can achieve really great accuracy throughout the skeleton closet.











But as I said, I will proceed gradually. First render sheets, which I have done.






I have unfortunately DSLR, but perhaps as soon as I have: D, or the requirements respectively. well illuminated spaces with great background. Therefore, such an improvisation shoot and important things. 

Here it is seen first batch of finished sheets are the sides that are screwed into the top and bottom plate. It fits under the plan, so now I'll go to illustrate the front panels, which are not screwed into the bottom and the top, but the side panels. This will give great strength and stability of the cabinet - at least I hope so. : D






Detail of the bend on the lower portion of the housing, the bottom plate is 4 mm overlap, since the sidewall will have 3 mm clear plexiglass and 1 mm cover plate.






Upper detail of the bend, there has upper sheet without overlapping at the same time with the side.






A view of the lower housing. There will still middle parting sheet, which will of course hold the base and divide time into two parts. The right part of the course for the board, graphics and lower radiator and the left part of the expo, pump, power supply, SSD and radiator. 






Professional supervision of the project, I dont wanted to photograph her here, but she always come and dont wanna go away .. 






For today everything again. In the next update will have the remaining two frame plates and perhaps a center plate for the plate.


----------



## L4mka (Nov 26, 2014)

UPDATE 2

Arrived very interesting package from ASUS, so I wanted to show you what was in it and have some parameters.






*I would like to really thank the company for ASUS sent the products and also for the overall support in this project!*

I received motherboard Maximus VII Gene and graphics card GTX780Ti with DC2 cooler. 






Boxes from the motherboard, of course, in the style of Republic Of Gamers. Inside the package you will find, in addition to motherboards, CD with drivers, SATA cables, stickers, sticker on the door, and many other interesting things.






Maximus VII Gene in all its glory, of course, their color blends beautifully into this project, which is completely toned black / red.


















GTX780TI is definitely a very powerful graphics card, but this version is even overclocked and equipped with a condenser DirectCUII. The card is also supplied backplate, but even here, as well as a cooler, not make use of, due to water block for graphics, which has its backplate. 














The power of the graphics card old pair of 8-pin power cables.






The only thing I do not like the card is probably the protrusion SLI connectors. But after installing the water Bitspower block, this projection should not be something glaring, so it will not be a problem. : D


----------



## R00kie (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice kitty, pretty build, I like it!
Subbed.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 27, 2014)

nice looking... subbed.


----------



## L4mka (Nov 29, 2014)

*UPDATE 3

Corrosion on metal plates do not mind - I know about her. : D sheets will be before powder coating sand blasted.*

Finally I finished the frame and everything fits as it should. In this update, new plates (for the frame).

- The front plate
- Rear plate
- The middle plate
- Plate mount graphics cards

This is a back plate which serves to mount the PSU. Also, there are holes for the I / O motherboards and outputs video card.
These 4 elongated holes are for mounting plate for the graphics card.






The front plate. There is no need to explain much of anything - cut to the left is the "window" in a hole on the right is ready for reservoir with corresponding holes for the screws around the perimeter.
Again, 4 elongated holes are for mounting plate for the graphics card.






The middle plate where will be mounted motherboard. There still missing two holes on the bushings for water cooling tubes, but I do not know exactly where to lead, so I drilled as an afterthought.






Bracket for mounting the graphics card in an unusual position. It consists of two sheets, is a first carrier, which is then anchored to the frame (specifically, the front and rear plate).
The second plate is mounted to the carrier. On this plate is screwed graphics card. Therefore it should if it was my measuring accurate.: D






Assembling the outer portion of the frame. The side plates are mounted in the lower and upper plate. The front and rear plates are mounted to the sidewalls but - to ensure maximum stability of the case.










There render the holder on the graphics for better understanding.






Holder and middle plate mounted. Now the frame is complete and I can parse it again: D because I'm going to sandblasting and then straight to the powder coating.






Detail on the middle plate. These are stitching operation for 24pin from the source to the motherboard and keep the entire bundle of cables nicely arranged.


----------



## L4mka (Dec 4, 2014)

UPDATE 4 

For today, let's just such a picture of plexiglass that I received from Prague company MK Plexi.






* I would like to really thank the company for Kingston products sent to this project! *






I'm sure a lot of you know what these two pieces of 20 mm and 8 mm plexiglass will be for . More about it, but not until next week. 


And while the frame is in the paint shop and would like to take this time to introduce other products. This time from Kingston HyperX.







* I would like to really thank the company for Kingston products sent to this project! *

I received HyperX 3K SSD 240 gigabytes of RAM and 16 gigabytes of memory HyperX Fury in the black version.











Packaging SSD is really nice and in terms of widgets supplied to the SSD, so it's definitely to perfection! In addition to packaging SSD find:
- External box with USB 3.0 cable
- Screwdriver shaped pens with three attachments (2x Phillips and flat)
- Sata cable
- CD with drivers
- Sticker HyperX and screws for mounting disk

Really a lot of things in the package 






Here photos of the disc itself. Processing is in good hands and act disk very strong and good. Some SSDs are lightweight and has quite cheesy, but that's not the case of SSDs from HyperX.











As for the RAM memory, here it was only plastic packaging and there HyperX memory and a sticker. But on the other hand, what more to add memories..


----------



## L4mka (Dec 8, 2014)

*UPDATE 5*


Things got a bit again in motion and incorporated in the expansion tank. I mean, it was produced. Known has access to a high qualit CNC, so it was no problem to mill reservoir of high quality.

The reservoir which I designed holds about 470 ml of liquid, which in my opinion is enough.

It was enough just to deliver a 3D model already and started to mill 












Clamp 20 mm plexiglass and milling preparation. Excuse the quality of photos






Milling main pockets for water, the bottom was then still a "cross over" to 18000 rpm to be beautifully clear.






Milled pocket water and 4x G1 / 4 "threads for the fittings. Missing still milled groove in the seal and also to M3 screws around the perimeter.






The first part of 20 mm plexiglass is done as planned.






This upper "cover" part which of course closed and sealed reservoir. On the sides is taken away 1.5 mm, to be embedded in the sheet Expo and thus were then simultaneously.






There brief video of the milling main pocket.











Provisionally assembled a few screws without sealing, everything fits. Uff 






At home, I made a few better pictures. But I found that taking of acrylic is not as easy as i though. 












Here it is the gasket and the entire reservoir is folded. I decided to fill it with water UV me well right now and could clearly see the possible shortcomings and thus fluid leaks.






But as you can see the reservoir works exactly as it should.  Just nowhere and nothing is leaking.






Photo from the side.












At the end of this week will be a big update full of photos, so be tuned!


----------



## Dieinafire (Dec 8, 2014)

Must be your first build. After a couple you will get a hang of it. Good to see you're trying tho


----------



## L4mka (Dec 8, 2014)

Dieinafire said:


> Must be your first build. After a couple you will get a hang of it. Good to see you're trying tho



Why this would be my first build?  Because it is not..


----------



## Dieinafire (Dec 8, 2014)

It's going to be awesome.  Only thing I would change is the gpu to a gtx 980 or a titan 2 if you can talk Nvidia into giving you one early. Lol


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah yes. The old CNC your own reservoir for your first ever PC build. I think it's safe to say everyone's been there. 

I was lucky I didn't try to install my proc pins up on my first build. 

Edit: Also, thanks for reminding me how badly I wish I knew how to CNC.


----------



## L4mka (Dec 14, 2014)

*UPDATE 6*

In the week finally came the long-awaited and very important package from Bispower.  It has everything required to create a water loop, except for the pump and radiators.






*I would like to really thank the company Bitspower for products sent to this project! *

They are in fact products of high quality and definitely deserves some attention.

I received Bitspower fittings, blocks and TOP for D5 pump

Block for CPU with acrylic top and two G1 / 4" threads for the fittings. The block has prepared holes for LEDs, if you would like to illuminate.






The appearance of the block, of course, implies that it is intended for motherboard Maximus Gene VII. Unfortunately, I will not use passive heatsink on the southbridge because original from ASUS looks better imho.






Block RAM. There probably I havent nothing to say, again this block has prepared holes for the LEDs.






The biggest and hardest block can not be anything other than the graphics card. Card with this block weighs about 1540 grams. The block is for 780DirectCUII, but with the tiny finish (photo below in this post) sitting on my 780T DirectCUII.






From the photos it does not appear, but the total is approximately 70 pieces. There Angle Adapters (mostly revolving), type C47 fittings for acrylic tubing..






TOP for the pump and the Mod Kit.






First I decided to install a water block on the video card, but I ran into a problem that me from the beginning quite scared.






Removing original coolers and cleaning the core of the original paste.






And here we come to the problem. The block itself is designed for 780DC2OC. I thought that when the cards have the same PCB and EKWB offers one block on these cards, so that even the block from Bitspower will fit the 780TIDC2OC. Well, I was wrong  I must say big thanks to Jesse Palacio who gave me good advice about this. Thanks!











The cards have almost the same PCB, the difference is only a few capacitors and just one of them was a problem because it did not fit the block on the card.






It was, however, not drastic, so I used dremel and then it was all OK. In addition, this grinding is not visible as capacitor covers it.






After that, nothing prevented a paste and apply pads, flip over the card and install the backplate and thus assemble the card with the block.






Even then I did on the card tiny detail. 











I also finally brought back from the paint shop varnished sheets and I could mount the card straight into its holder, which will make the card vertically.

Card holder, which consists of two parts.






Assemble the plate with the card was easy and my measurements are accurate and card fits as it should.  Detail on the back, there is easy to see how the whole thing is assembled.






Here it is a front view of the card placed in the holder.






Photos of painted frame i will add here as soon as I find some time to take pictures  Here is just a little taste


----------



## L4mka (Dec 21, 2014)

*UPDATE 7 * 


*I write my logs in Czech language and then just past in Google translate for english. So please take this English as is.  *


Here's the seventh update  As promised, so adding photos powder coated frame. So far, only partial composition ..







The frame is painted in powdery paint color RAL9005 MAT. The entire frame is decomposed area about 1 square meter. * Painting for 2 square meters came to CZK 302 (+- 15 USD) * , which I think is a very nice price for a little ridiculous to me, because at home it just does not paint cheaper. The powder painting was finished in less than two days. 

The pictures are maybe a little to see how I tainted it by my hands  But at this stage of the frame is not worth cleaning.








There already is a sheet that here there probably did not show and I also did not describe its functionality .. Suspect someone for what is it?












It is the holder for SSD disk. This bracket comes to the rear side of the reservoir. I have long wondered where to actually place SSD, because there really is not much space.
Eventually I came up with this solution, which seems to me a very practical and nice, judge for yourself. 








In the evenings, I tuned the final touches on the exterior metal sheets and then I let them lasercutted.  If you're interested price for cutting, for example sheet with *Bitspower inscription came to CZK 95 (+- 5 USD)* including material which is again, at least for me, very cheap.




















Finally, I had to lasercutted three components whose functionality is to create a red edges between the frame and the outdoor sheet. The large square is red upper edge and then there is one part of the source and one for I / O boards and graphics card 








That's all for today, maybe next update will come back again next week, so be tuned


----------



## L4mka (Dec 29, 2014)

*UPDATE 8*

Finally, over Christmas I had a little time to move forward in some way. Now the computer is at a stage where everything is painted and it would be only a few times to drill, but no major adjustments. Thus, perhaps, If I ever did not do a big mistake in the design. 

First I mounted reservoir into the front part of the frame, sitting exactly as I wanted, so the first major relief 






Rear view, ie from inside the case.











Before Christmas packages also arrived from Germany, one from Be Quiet! and the second from Aquatuning.de.






* I would like to really thank the company Be Quiet! for products sent to this project! *

I received source STRAIGHT POWER 10 CM 800W and 4 pieces of fan Silent Wings 2.






Packing fans is at a very high level, but also in this price range can not wait about anything else.






It's my first experience with fans Be Quiet! a promise from them great power, and the quiet and smooth operation.






The source is a semi modular, 24pin is fixed and the other cables are modular.






Fan in itself already has the latest fan-type Silent Wings 3, which is unfortunately not yet on the market. Since I expect mostly quiet and stable power supply.













* I would like to really thank the company AquaTuning.de for products sent to this project! *

I received radiators XT45 and UT60, both in size 240 mm. Also stop button Phobya, to cables and PWM splitter for fans. I can not forget the pump that will propel the entire water circuit - VPP655, or certified version of the popular Laing D5, but at a lower price.






I decided to mount directly to fans and radiators fitted straight into the chassis.
First radiator that will go to the bottom of the cabinet - XT45 240 mm.







Here are both radiators with installed fans.











The lower radiator fits well in place.











The upper radiator thicker UT60 also in place.






A look at both installed radiators. Next time we will continue with the installation! 






This is the last update in this year, so I wish each of you a successful start to the New Year and Merry rest off!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking great! Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2014)

L4mka said:


> Rear view, ie from inside the case.


What if you could mount the SSD between the metal plate and the res?  It would be visible through the fluid and might have a nice effect.


----------



## L4mka (Dec 31, 2014)

t_ski said:


> What if you could mount the SSD between the metal plate and the res?  It would be visible through the fluid and might have a nice effect.



It will be useless because as a fluid I will use Mayhems Pastel Red which is not transparent


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2014)

Great, Compliment


----------



## L4mka (Jan 5, 2015)

*UPDATE 9*

Even during the Christmas break I worked a bit on the things that must be completed prior to assembling cabinets and computer composition. I first assembled Alphacool pump with a Bitspower TOP and Mod KIT - such relaxing work 






First I removed the pump but the back cover I had access to cables and could be easily sleeved. At the pump, I chose only black sleeving.






Then there was nothing to prevent it, to pump assembled together with the top.











At the top they are then just using 4 screws mounted in the holder, then of course I'll have to think of how in the cabinet will put it there because the place is there so little that I did not expect. : D

Also arrived last longer sponsorship package, but also very important for tuning all the details - and mainly consisted of cabling 






* I would like to really thank Iceland company IceModz for products sent to this project! *

I received a sufficient source footage material in 4 different colors. Also, several connectors and cables pre-made, especially for disk, lighting and pump.











I first flew upon the PCIE cables. Somehow I do not understand why there gives Be Quiet! blue connectors, but there is no problem to replace the black. To this work I watched the movie and fun (sometimes nerves ) sleeving the cables.

At first I tried several variations but what color scheme to choose, here are the most interesting.
















Finally, I chose the theme and power cables for video cards did this. In the next days I'll go on the 24 pin CPU power, sata power and I will add here some better pictures of braided cables.


----------



## L4mka (Jan 11, 2015)

* UPDATE 10  * 

So today, I got a little more interesting update, I've progressed to the mounting block to the board and beehives and I also placed first in the closet water cooling components, ie the pump.

The first block, I decided to mount the block on the motherboard. Bitspower supplies in this kit and heatsink South Bridge, but visually I really did not sit down, so he returns to the box 






First, it was necessary to remove original cooler and pads underneath.











Then it was nothing to prevent the stick on the plate thermally conductive pads from the radiator and cooler Bitspower mount.






Next came a series of memory ...






Because the block to memory must mounted with M2.5 screws must also remember the actual install suitable cooler. For using the dryer, I removed the original HyperX memory coolers and cleansed.






Again, followed by installation supplied Bitspower cases and coolers.






Just snap frames for the board and install a water block itself 






Last time I promised more pictures of braided cables. Of course, I sleeved only the cables that I need - 24 pin, 8 pin for board, 2x 8 pin graphics and SSD power cord.






Here it is a complete composition of case yet but of course without the cover panels.











Space for expansion tank, pump, drive source, and on the top is radiator of course.






After installing the PSU I was a bit horrified, really there at the pump is little space ..











Quite a long time, I was infuriated with the placement of the pump: D This place is not so little in the end it was not, but I had to put the pump so that they can be naturally connect the hose to the reservoir. Then, in order to give stretch hose to the bottom of the radiator and last but not least there I could place a drain port. Finally I did it and I found the pump location. I drilled 4 holes and pump is mounted 











For today, it's all in the course of the week I'll go on creating water circuit above ground. By this I mean that I have to think of how all those blocks actually get in touch with tubing ..


----------



## revin (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking awesome !!
@L4mka all you need to make it complete is the copy of *Neropass*'s Windows 7 ROG V3 .
I've been using it for few years now, it's fantastic !!
Notice how all the windows change the way they behave opening and closing, ect...
All I can say is that it's really Awesome to use, gaming or fiddling. Lot of nice Backgrounds like that keyboard he made, nice themes not a lot of extra crap.


----------



## L4mka (Jan 12, 2015)

revin said:


> Looking awesome !!
> @L4mka all you need to make it complete is the copy of *Neropass*'s Windows 7 ROG V3 .
> I've been using it for few years now, it's fantastic !!
> Notice how all the windows change the way they behave opening and closing, ect...
> All I can say is that it's really Awesome to use, gaming or fiddling. Lot of nice Backgrounds like that keyboard he made, nice themes not a lot of extra crap.



Thanks! It is looks good  I will try it


----------



## L4mka (Jan 19, 2015)

* UPDATE 11 * 

 Slowly but surely, the project nearly completes itself  I think that in two weeks by a computer could be ready and fully functional  I had originally planned completion in mid-January, so it is quite according to plan 

Last time I installed on a motherboard block on MOSFETs and HyperX RAM with a water block. Now, of course, remains a processor ..
For better access for mounting CPU I took RAMS out for a while.






The processor on the spot and water block also a moment I'm still wondering about connecting tubing and making nice looking loop.






Then I went back to the board and put back RAMs...






.. And mounted a water block using four M3 screws.






Then started to me the most enjoyable activities  contrive how to connect all the blocks with tubing and fittings .. As I wrote above, I was not just a link, but mainly about how it will look. I tried to avoid oblique connections, which I did, but I had to try a lot of variants  Here is the "winning".






Then I mounted motherboard temporary on plate and invented a way to lead bushings in the rear of the case.






This, of course, I did not work much time was enough to drew where the bushing have center and then drill.











The bushings also have a O-ring as the other fittings, so that the holding plate nicely .











I mounted a plate to plate and I tried to put it in the case how will look like inside. Result judge for yourself 
















In the next update already will be connecting loop by tubes and hoses in some parts ... And then slowly loop will be able to fill, perhaps  Stay tuned!


----------



## L4mka (Jan 22, 2015)

*UPDATE 12*

Today we have one of the latest updates. In fact, generally about penultimate and last terms of construction. The water circuit is complete, the case of course (except for the cover sheets).
By the end of this month you can expect the final photos, maybe next week ... 

After installing blocks, fittings and bushings on the water I put in tubes. Not very many, because it is quite a small circle, but despite that I gave some of them take a lot 







Here is the tube, which caused problems. The cpu block to the mosfet block. It is very short so did not go normally put into fittings. It did not in any way, so I had to remove the cpu block, put the tube back and install cpu block back ..






Linking RAM block with grommet.






"Input" in the circle, passing the liquid will flow into the circuit board above the water. It must be like this because CPU block has a clearly defined, which is opening IN and OUT that.






And here is the "output" of heading back to the rear of the case where the source, pump etc ..






This long pipe is not seen through the video card that covers both tube and part of the base.






I tried to temporarily place the board and graphics card, including its mounting, and it seems that everything fits properly and it will pass. 











The closet was a bit dusty and mostly there was enough hair from cats ..






But even the hairs of course not prevent me to install sheet metal case with the motherboard and graphics card. The first time I could see how it will look like ..






Before I could assemble everything and finish, I had yet protahat 24-pin cable from the power supply to the motherboard .. 






Then came the first problem, as I watched the graphics in the cabinet and its connection to the circuit and pipe CPU block to graphics was crooked, not much .. But given that all other tubes are "straight", so it was as sore thumb. So I had to circle a little revamp and link otherwise. The change was only in the long tube that did not go to block the plate, but went to the CPU block. Then the graphics card will be connected to the block plate and the other end into the memory block.






Graphic circuit to connect to the last, first I had to finish the rest of the circuit through the hoses (I can not imagine how I would do it with acrylic tubing  ). I also joined fans and everything else.






I do not know why, but I very like this tube into the radiator 






The next time that remains just slide holder with graphics in case, connect two pipes and we are done!


As I wrote at the beginning, soon you can expect the final pictures!


----------



## L4mka (Jan 27, 2015)

*FINAL PHOTOS!*

I think there is nothing else to say.. Judge for yourself how my project looks finished and write your opinions :thumb: 





















































































































  * SPONSORS  *  

* Again I must mention great companies which supports me and believe in me. Thanks!  *







 [url]http://www.asus.cz [/URL]
  ASUS Maximus VII GENE
  ASUS GTX780Ti DCII






 [url]http://www.aquatuning.cz [/URL]

  ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240 mm
  ALPHACOOL NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240 mm
  ALPHACOOL VPP655 - single edition







 [url]http://www.bitspower.com [/URL]

  The complete water cooling - blocks, fittings 
  TOP for the pump
  Mod Kit for D5 pump







 [url]http://www.kingston.com [/URL]

  HyperX SSD 3k 240 GB
  HyperX RAM 16GB Black Fury







 [url]http://www.bequiet.com [/URL]
  6x Silent Wings 2 120 mm
  Power 850W Zone







 [url]http://www.icemodz.com [/URL]

  Sleeving, cabling







 [url]http://www.plexi.cz [/URL]

  Czech company MK Plexi
  They will support acrylic for reservoir


----------



## L4mka (Mar 10, 2015)

So, I got one more post about this project.

Last week I heard from a company from Taiwan - Li Heat Industry. http://liheat.com.tw,http://yawacu.blogspot.cz. This company deals with computer technology and also beginning to offer PCI-E extension cords superior quality.

Extension cords that I used I was from eBay about a kilo. It worked, but sometimes there were outages or even crash your graphics card drivers. The fact that it went through 3D Mark, I could only dream .. But playing on it can be completely without problems, so why do not I do not understand the power of 3D Mark ..: D Well, when I wrote last week, this company, if I wanted to try their extension cords, so be sure 

I have posted a total of 3 pieces. One x16 / x16 and two x16 / x8. When connecting to x8 graphics should fall by 5%, but I have verified it, but someone told me. EMS package from Taiwan was in two days at home, which was super. Here is its content.






Extension cords seem to look really well, and are also good! The company offers all possible extension cords in lengths up to 630 mm!





















First, of course, I had to drain the water circuit. Given that the circuit has a drain cock, so it was very simple.







After removing the holder with the graphics card, I wanted to join the new extension cords, but .. Holder had large enough holes to go there this new extension cords, so I had no other choice but to throw the card next to the cabinet and temporarily connect the new pipe: D It looks at all; but the purpose to fulfill, so why not .. 
















Immediately after the flooding of the circuit I hooked 3D Mark and was curious how many points will be mainly on whether this riser it finally passes these tests. Drove a score you can see for yourself. What I am so looking at the results on the 3D Mark, so this result is totally OK. I was expecting a lot thanks prodlužce Bodiky lost, but lost, or little.






After a little OC graphics card, ASUS GPU Tweak, the score was even a little higher. Finally, I would therefore like to say that if you have a quality extension cords, it is possible to place a card completely anywhere


----------



## Bachbaabach (Mar 11, 2015)

Color scheme great!


----------

